# relaxed singapore?



## tatianasilva (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi, 

im planning to move here but i was looking for a relaxed country, meaning hot, sun, happy smiling people, beach, etc ... is this really that place? what kind of atmosphere does it have? 

im looking for some more info beyond house prices or jobs ... its about what makes someone love the place their living in. 

thank you !


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Singapore is a busy metropolis and NOT what you'd call relaxed, although the Asian centres of workaholicism like Japan and Korea are certainly worse.
If you want smiling, idle people around you go to Thailand - if you can stand the political instability, crime, buerocracy, poverty and generally low level of development (these happen to be exactly the topics Singapore excels in and why it's so popular).


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

tatianasilva said:


> Hi,
> 
> im planning to move here but i was looking for a relaxed country, meaning hot, sun, happy smiling people, beach, etc ... is this really that place? what kind of atmosphere does it have?
> 
> ...


From my experience so far this does not fit the definition of Singapore. When I was in the US people were so friendly and helpful. The people don't even give you a reciprocal smile here!


----------



## tatianasilva (Jul 1, 2014)

really ?? well .... thats a big surprise ... does this extend to all southeast asia countries? i thought people there were really friendly , polite , etc ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

beppi said:


> Singapore is a busy metropolis and NOT what you'd call relaxed, although the Asian centres of workaholicism like Japan and Korea are certainly worse.
> If you want smiling, idle people around you go to Thailand - if you can stand the political instability, crime, buerocracy, poverty and generally low level of development (these happen to be exactly the topics Singapore excels in and why it's so popular).


Either that or come over here to the Philippines. I've been here for 12 years now and in all that time I can't remember even one truly stressful day. Well, I take that back. Getting married 12 years ago was a pretty stressful day--but I guess that doesn't count does it--Hahaha.
Seriously, If peaceful, non stressful, sun, and beach lifestyle is what you're looking for ya really ought to try here in paradise.
Cost of living is extremely low as well.



Good Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To expand on Beppi's answer, Kuala Lumpur is in between, literally and figuratively.

I'd take a look at Penang, though. Also, Malaysia still has a reasonably attractive residency program available to many foreigners ("MM2H"), although that program does not permit work.


----------



## tatianasilva (Jul 1, 2014)

whats with penang? is it more of a mix?


----------



## tatianasilva (Jul 1, 2014)

so philippines ... never thought about it to be honest . 
do you think is has a mix of what i describe at first ? hows life and people there? if you dont mind such a broad question ! 

thanks to all


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You should, in any case, visit the places on your shortlist (and not just for a few days, but until the initial "honeymoon" phase is over and you can actually envision how life would be there) before you make any decision.
Living in a third world country has it's advantages and disadvantages, but certainly isn't for everyone. I've done it for many years and in the end (after starting a family) decided that the higher living standard of a rich country fits me better than the daily adventures and uncertainty of a poor one (which was great when I was young).


----------



## tatianasilva (Jul 1, 2014)

its ok for the third world country, im from argentina so nothing scares me haha then i moved to spain and then to uk. I was planning on staying in london as my last place but europe is not for me and obviously uk weather either. 
and yes, youre definitely right . ill have to spend some time in the places before making any decision


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I sent a copy of your posts over to our Philippines Page as well. So you should get some pretty good answers there also.
Yep, it's pretty much the type of place you indicated you are looking for. Working here can be an issue as like most countries, a work permit is required. 
There are many dive shops etc here that could probably use an instructor. One of the best places for living and diving is at Subic Bay.
Check things out and I think you'll like what you see and read..


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I mention Penang since it's in Malaysia, and Malaysia has a residency program for (nonworking) foreigners that's quite reasonable. It's fairly urban and developed, but it's also laid back with some good beaches. It's quite affordable, which is another way of saying not too urban and not too touristy. It has good transport infrastructure with bus, air, ferry, and even rail connections to roam throughout the region affordably. It's tropical: warm and pleasant year round, albeit fairly humid like most of Southeast Asia. There are a couple parts of Malaysia that are a bit unsettled and not exactly safe, but Penang isn't one of them. (Though it's not Singapore safe either. Few places are.)

It'd be a good candidate based on what you've described so far.


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

tatianasilva said:


> really ?? well .... thats a big surprise ... does this extend to all southeast asia countries? i thought people there were really friendly , polite , etc ...


I just spent a month in Singapore ....and found nothing but the nicest, sweetest, friendliest people...i think u need a certain type of personality to fit into singapore. It is very relaxed compared to Hong Kong or UK or even New York...but yes it is expensive and worth it in my opinion. I love singapore...and singaporean people are very friendly...maybe as i said it depends on your personality...if u are well dressed, good looking...smart then you will be well received in Singapore.


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

tatianasilva said:


> its ok for the third world country, im from argentina so nothing scares me haha then i moved to spain and then to uk. I was planning on staying in london as my last place but europe is not for me and obviously uk weather either.
> and yes, youre definitely right . ill have to spend some time in the places before making any decision


Google this place - koh Samui in thailand...it just might be somewhere u wud love to settle down. Ive moved around the world too..usa....uk...france....even spain for a bit....europe isn't for me either im beginning to think now...its too sad and depressing ...in asia there is more energy and buzz. Google koh samui...im in love with it...see the images for yourself. The problem with malaysia is that its a muslim country and they have very strict rules...even more than singapore...malaysia is not so open minded or easy....but thailand being a liberal Buddhist country is extremely relaxing and also enjoyable...it also depends what part of thailand u are living in...there is no political unrest in most of thailand except bangkok and the deep south...the rest is a very safe trouble free country and bangkok is still the most visited city in the world...even in the current unrest only 20-30 people have died in the past 1 year....none of the foreigners living in thailand are affected by the unrest at all. Thai people are very kind.


----------



## tatianasilva (Jul 1, 2014)

funny you say that, i was so close to book 3 weeks in koh samui a few months ago !

and thats exactly what i wanted... relaxed place, not so strict , open and friendly people, the " dont worry, be happy} type of place. have you lived or are living in koh samui? 

thankS!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Thailand is somewhat tougher to get into legally, though.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

singapore is really a nice place if you have a job that pays well . its up to you what kind of relaxation you want , you can either go to malaysia for a brief relaxation as this is close to singapore


----------

